# Art Museum pics from Kentucky



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I love aircraft nose art, but this is my all-time favorite. A B29 that served during the Korean War.










I'm mostly skipping photos that just show airplanes, but this display of the aftermath of a WW2 training accident is too good to pass up. The trainee was at serious risk of failing the course, so not funny at all for him.










Vittles flew with his owner on numerous missions in the Berlin Airlift of the late 1940s. As a loyal crew member, he had to have a parachute, so a custom one was made just for him! Vittles never needed his parachute. His owner did crash from an accident on a mission when Vittles was not along. Fortunately the owner's parachute worked fine.










Japanese propaganda leaflet from WW2. Ironically, throughout the war the Japanese Navy never did a good job of attacking allied supply lines as threatened here.










I am trying to avoid plane pictures, but this one showing the sheer size of the old B36 is too cool to leave out. Various early atomic bombs in front of the wing.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I was around five when my father took me to the Air Force Museum at Wright-Patterson (he was stationed there at the time). Still recall it quite vividly. I _really_ want to go back some day. Thanks for sharing your wonderful photos, and I'd really enjoy seeing more of your aircraft shots. I'm a sucker for old Air Force aircraft.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm sitting here wondering why anyone would want to avoid plane pictures.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Most KBers aren't plane crazy as a few of us are. My experience is that amateur museum photos never look as good as pro photos of planes in realistic surroundings, or better yet photos taken back when the planes were in use! But since y'all insist.... 

Incidentally, the museum as been remodeled since I was there in the mid nineties. It is HUGE! I spent two days there, and could've spent more.

A view of a Fokker replica that we don't often see!










The point here is that this PBY amphibian was used to rescue downed airmen from the water. Thus "SNAFU SNATCHER"



























This Sabre Jet was modified for photo reconnaissance and was unarmed. But they painted on gun ports, I suppose to reassure the pilot--I doubt enemy pilots would get a clear enough view to be fooled!


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Now we're talkin'.  Love the Boeing Pea Shooter and the F-82 Twin Mustang.  The C-124 Globemaster I recall seeing in my youth.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I also visited the Speed Art Museum in Lousiville. Not a huge collection, but some great stuff! My favorite was this room taken from a mansion in England and rebuilt at The Speed. Most of the room was built in the early 1600s, but the end, next to the unfortunate exit sign, is newer. It's from about 1750! I loved all the details in the carving. I came back to the room three times during my afternoon at the museum!























































They had other stuff, including this room that was dominated by three huge tapestries from the late 1600s. They were propaganda celebrated the rule of Louis the 14th!



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I'm sitting here wondering why anyone would want to avoid plane pictures.


I'm wondering that, too!

Love the Wright-Pat museum. If you're ever in Chico, CA, check out the Planes of Fame museum. They have one in Arizona, too.

Betsy


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice art museum. I love _art_ museums.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I am trying to avoid plane pictures, but this one showing the sheer size of the old B36 is too cool to leave out. Various early atomic bombs in front of the wing.


Had to show this to hubby. When we went to Wright Patt the last time, he started talking to the docent at this plane and they got to talking so long I went and sat down and read on my Kindle.

A friend of ours who grew up in Vallejo, CA has told us about seeing them fly over his house. He said it's a sound that can never be forgotten. Jimmy Stewart's Strategic Air Command features the B-36 and B-47.

Hubby says the B-36 engines had overheating problems because of the propellers, being behind the wing. The docent told him that in flight, the pilots had to turn off individual engines periodically to keep them from overheating.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Had to show this to hubby. When we went to Wright Patt the last time, he started talking to the docent at this plane and they got to talking so long I went and sat down and read on my Kindle.
> 
> A friend of ours who grew up in Vallejo, CA has told us about seeing them fly over his house. He said it's a sound that can never be forgotten. Jimmy Stewart's Strategic Air Command features the B-36 and B-47.
> 
> Hubby says the B-36 engines had overheating problems because of the propellers, being behind the wing. The docent told him that in flight, the pilots had to turn off individual engines periodically to keep them from overheating.


I read a book about the B36 and posted about it in my 80 books thread, Jeff talked about seeing them flying out of Carswell Air Force Base in his younger days. I'd love to see one of these in flight, but alas, it won't happen again! I need to see if I can stream that movie. I'd love to see it on my big screen...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I read a book about the B36 and posted about it in my 80 books thread, Jeff talked about seeing them flying out of Carswell Air Force Base in his younger days. I'd love to see one of these in flight, but alas, it won't happen again! I need to see if I can stream that movie. I'd love to see it on my big screen...


According to GoWatchIt.com, it's available for rent on Amazon but not Netflix.



Strategic Air Command


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Great film with fantastic aerial cinematography. But the best, most realistic film on SAC was_ A Gathering of Eagles_ with Rock Hidson and Rod Taylor. That movie features the B-52 and KC-135.


----------

